# Mobile canine massge



## bevstretton (Jan 12, 2010)

l cover Lincolnshire, parts of Cambs & Norfolk. have beed visiting dogs in their own homes where they are totally relaxed in offering massage for dogs who suffer from arthritis, muscle strain, even stress realated illness,
l am well known by many vets and can offer references

if you need any quetsions answered pls email me

Bev


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

bevstretton said:


> if you need any quetsions answered pls email me


My que*st*ion: Are there additional dimensions and is gravity constant?


----------

